# Is it time to disregard Ubers policy and pack heat?



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

*







*
*Uber driver held at gunpoint, forced to drive robber in Lexington*
http://www.wkyt.com/content/news/Ub...d-to-drive-robber-in-Lexington-414898953.html









*Police: Man tried to rob Uber driver in Woodbridge*
http://www.fitnessjournal.org/tour.html









*MAN ACCUSED OF BEATING UBER DRIVER UNCONSCIOUS WITH FLASHLIGHT ON LONG ISLAND. *
http://abc7ny.com/news/man-accused-of-beating-uber-driver-unconscious-with-flashlight/1763165/









*Uber Drivers Are Being Murdered and Robbed in Brazil*
http://fortune.com/2017/02/14/uber-brazil-murder-robberies-crime/









*Man shot by Uber driver during attempted robbery accused of separate robbery*
http://www.local10.com/news/crime/m...attempted-robbery-accused-of-separate-robbery









*Uber driver shoots, kills would-be robber on William Lehman Causeway*
http://www.local10.com/news/crime/u...ls-would-be-robber-on-william-lehman-causeway
















Ex-Taco Bell Executive


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

Is it better to be dead or be an uber driver? Not everybody can be an hero.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been carrying since the early 80's. Granted I drive in one of the most liberal states for gun control, but I trust no one upfront. Trust is earned. Screw Uber and their gun policies.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

^^^ If some knucklehead pulls a gun on me they'll be met with the loud sound of a handgun being discharged, followed with the smell of smokeless powder....assuming they're still able to process those two senses.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

http://www.wptv.com/news/region-st-...robbed-man-at-atm-in-port-st-lucie-police-say

A few miles from my house . .. nice


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

wk1102 said:


> http://www.wptv.com/news/region-st-...robbed-man-at-atm-in-port-st-lucie-police-say
> 
> A few miles from my house . .. nice


It's getting serious out there.


----------



## FL_Dex (Nov 13, 2016)

Whether or not you carry should be dictated by common sense and not Uber's policy. Here we have a cruise ship port that specifically prohibits concealed carry. Outside that, there's no reason not to be armed if you have a permit. There have been several stories in the local news about drivers protecting themselves with firearms and drivers getting mugged or beaten when they weren't armed. 

The money is not commensurate with the risk. Protect yourself and screw what Uber thinks. It's better to lose a crappy job than take risks.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

The key is...

Carry anyway and don't pull your gun unless your getting robbed/beaten.

I've never been searched ect.

The police won't find your armed until you have to use the gun.

Sometimes just pulling a gun is enough to defuse a situation. Uber will never find out then either.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

I dont get how ohio state students can carry guns but not uber drivers and truck drivers.

Im a trucker and with all the violence on these streets u need protection. Trucker unions have been trying for years but with democratics haveing control it wasnt gonna happen. They sending back a bill thats been rejected many times by obama,bush and clintin. With a pro gun president hopefuly bill will be passed for truckers to carry a concealed weapon


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> I dont get how ohio state students can carry guns but not uber drivers and truck drivers.
> 
> Im a trucker and with all the violence on these streets u need protection. Trucker unions have been trying for years but with democratics haveing control it wasnt gonna happen. They sending back a bill thats been rejected many times by obama,bush and clintin. With a pro gun president hopefuly bill will be passed for truckers to carry a concealed weapon


The biggest issue about truckers packing is that issue is under states rights... which means that you would theoretically need a CWP for every single state you could possibly end up driving in (Plus canadia?) However for the most part it's completely legal for a taxi driver to be packing.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The biggest issue about truckers packing is that issue is under states rights... which means that you would theoretically need a CWP for every single state you could possibly end up driving in (Plus canadia?) However for the most part it's completely legal for a taxi driver to be packing.


Yea its something that is brought up alot in trucking community. A company can say yes or no. Even if its a state that allows you still get fired just if your state allows you.

Wich bringa me to uber. If taxi can carry why cant you. You can carry concealed in car and uner looks at us as IC. As its our car much like if you owner operator it dont matter who you brokering with as its your truck your rules your IC as long as you follow state laws


----------



## Allegro Acura (Aug 29, 2016)

I don't need a piece. I will disarm Anyone who points a weapon at my person.
And consider my bounty an early Christmas.

assailant will be dismembered and randomly distributed in several states.

Road trips with a chopped-up corpse is fun! Bring a buddy

I don't need a piece. I will disarm Anyone who points a weapon at my person.
And consider my bounty an early Christmas.

assailant will be dismembered and randomly distributed in several states.

Road trips with a chopped-up corpse is fun! Bring a buddy


----------



## Mom2TJ (Feb 27, 2017)

Funny, the other Driver Gig that I have requires me to have my CCP, plus TSA Clearance.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Yea its something that is brought up alot in trucking community. A company can say yes or no. Even if its a state that allows you still get fired just if your state allows you.
> 
> Wich bringa me to uber. If taxi can carry why cant you. You can carry concealed in car and uner looks at us as IC. As its our car much like if you owner operator it dont matter who you brokering with as its your truck your rules your IC as long as you follow state laws


Whether or not taxis can will depend on local rules... I carry because i know that unless i have to use it, no one is ever going to find out about it. I also won't get in any legal trouble over having it.

I also carry 2 wallets...

One has $300 in "motion picture money" and an assortment of vulgar business cards, and my _Justice League of America_ card, an Old Themepark ID a few empty gift cards, and finally...


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Whether or not taxis can will depend on local rules... I carry because i know that unless i have to use it, no one is ever going to find out about it. I also won't get in any legal trouble over having it.
> 
> I also carry 2 wallets...
> 
> ...


I have a 1988 Coupon for a "Save the Tiger" Poster at any participating Exxon Station in Orlando Fl


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Uber's legal policy explicitly prohibits guns. There is no exception if a driver possesses a legal concealed carry permit. However, that same policy does not mention or explicitly prohibit other "defensive measures" against overly aggressive PAX. 

Electrified seat
Ejection seat (personal favorite)

Bow and Arrow
Blow Gun (with poison darts, of course)
Knives (as long as they're street legal)
Nerve Gas or non-lethal Knockout Gas or nausea gas (if they don't tip)


----------



## UberSolo (Jul 21, 2016)

Maven said:


> Uber's legal policy explicitly prohibits guns. There is no exception if a driver possesses a legal concealed carry permit. However, that same policy does not mention or explicitly prohibit other "defensive measures" against overly aggressive PAX.
> 
> Electrified seat
> Ejection seat
> ...



I got a prob with the ejection seat. After launch half your roof is missing.
Electrified seat? Ever smell burning human flesh & hair? Not in my car thx u very much
Bow and arrow? I'd have to open my window to draw the bowstring
Blow dart. Tried it, but I inhaled
Guess it's knives and a bloody interior
Does uber pay for homocide mop-up?


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

UberSolo said:


> Does uber pay for homocide mop-up?


Cleaning Fee...


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

UberSolo said:


> I got a prob with the ejection seat. After launch half your roof is missing.
> Electrified seat? Ever smell burning human flesh & hair? Not in my car thx u very much
> Bow and arrow? I'd have to open my window to draw the bowstring
> Blow dart. Tried it, but I inhaled
> ...


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Be a man
Carry a HAMMER


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

phillipzx3 said:


> ^^^ If some knucklehead pulls a gun on me they'll be met with the loud sound of a handgun being discharged, followed with the smell of smokeless powder....assuming they're still able to process those two senses.


Better be judged by 12 than be carried out by 6. Glock G43, while only a short stack capacity gun, fits comfortably on the hip while driving.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bottom line is that it doesn't matter if it's against terms of service. If it comes to that you are better off being deactivated rather than DEADACTIVED!
One small point of correction, if stopped by police you do need to tell them you are carrying, might make pax piss the seat a little and whine to Uber.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Bottom line is that it doesn't matter if it's against terms of service. If it comes to that you are better off being deactivated rather than DEADACTIVED! One small point of correction, if stopped by police you do need to tell them you are carrying, might make pax piss the seat a little and whine to Uber.


It's easy for those who would never pack a gun anyway, but a tough call for those that do. The problem is if stopped by a cop with a PAX in the car, informing the cop you're carrying, as legally required, there's a 90%+ chance the PAX will report to Uber. Doesn't matter if gun under jacket, in glove compartment, taped under seat or an inaccessible place where you cant get to it when necessary, like trunk. All still Uber TOS violation, even when legal in your jurisdiction, leading to deactivation.

Alternatives are (1) a different personal weapon, not prohibited by TOS, and (2) Feeling "naked" without your "friend" while Ubering.

*Has anybody actually had this problem and talked Uber out of deactivation?*


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> One small point of correction, if stopped by police you do need to tell them you are carrying, might make pax piss the seat a little and whine to Uber.


Depends on the state, duty to inform varies by jurisdiction.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Depends on the state, duty to inform varies by jurisdiction.


True. Check as of July'15 at http://concealednation.org/2015/07/...led-we-look-at-all-50-states-for-the-answers/

There is actually a 2nd vital question, "Is my conceal carry permit honored outside the issuing jurisdiction?"
Again, the answer varies by jurisdiction. http://www.handgunlaw.us/

Also, know http://www.usacarry.com/good-ccw-interactions-law-enforcement/
Unfortunately, none of the above changes the terms of Uber's TOS.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Jermin8r89 said:


> I dont get how ohio state students can carry guns but not uber drivers and truck drivers.
> 
> Im a trucker and with all the violence on these streets u need protection. Trucker unions have been trying for years but with democratics haveing control it wasnt gonna happen. They sending back a bill thats been rejected many times by obama,bush and clintin. With a pro gun president hopefuly bill will be passed for truckers to carry a concealed weapon


OSU students don't carry guns. They carry a sense of entitlement. That and a one star finger to punish you and rat you out to their masters.



Allegro Acura said:


> I don't need a piece. I will disarm Anyone who points a weapon at my person.
> And consider my bounty an early Christmas.
> 
> assailant will be dismembered and randomly distributed in several states.
> ...


So much fun he posted it twice. So much fun he posted it twice.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I have been carrying since the early 80's. Granted I drive in one of the most liberal states for gun control, but I trust no one upfront. Trust is earned. Screw Uber and their gun policies.


What's funny is that Uber actually believes it has the right to set gun policy for independent drivers who are driving their own personal vehicles, none of which are owned by Uber.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

BurgerTiime said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can argue for and against carrying. But Uber policy is not something I'd use either way.

If you don't want to carry, the policy doesn't matter.

If you do and never use the gun, it doesn't matter so long as no one knows.

If you do and use the gun then presumably you used it to avoid being killed, and being deactivated is a lesser issue. So in that scenario you'll be glad you ignored their policy anyway.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> ...If you do and use the gun then presumably you used it to avoid being killed, and being deactivated is a lesser issue. So in that scenario you'll be glad you ignored their policy anyway.


Yours is one case that most people would agree with, even those who do not own a gun. However, there are also many non-ideal scenarios that may happen, which can be found on many anti-gun sites, but are possible nonetheless.

Concealed gun is found & used by non-owner
Gun is knocked from owner's hands or wrestled away from owner

Poorly trained gun owner does not use gun properly
Gun spontaneously discharges due to improper storage
Yes, some are rare, but have been known to happen. Instead of the desired "perpetrator shot", all of the above sometimes end with either

Owner shot
Bystander shot
Stray bullet strikes gas tank with unfortunate results.
I do have a question. Carrying an Actual gun is a TOS violation, but what about a picture?


















I would not recommend this  What do you think?


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

Uber has disobeyed the actual law so who cares if you violate their "policy."


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

BurgerTiime said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
Uber Driver's Prayer*

As I wander and drive the city for rides,

My dash cam keeps me safe and alive.

Minimum fares elude me online,

This driving for Uber is nothing but lies.

Copyright Karl Marx 2017


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Maven said:


> Yours is one case that most people would agree with, even those who do not own a gun. However, there are also many non-ideal scenarios that may happen, which can be found on many anti-gun sites, but are possible nonetheless.
> 
> Concealed gun is found & used by non-owner
> Gun is knocked from owner's hands or wrestled away from owner
> ...


1. Carry gun on person. Cannot be found and used by non owner.
2. Carry multiple guns. Gun is wrestled from owner, guy who gets it still gets shot. There is a reason police carry backup guns, and anyone else who carries a gun should consider one too.
3. Train (this helps you avoid hitting bystanders too).
4. One thing is common with practically all gun shots from handguns... SOMEONE pulled the trigger. Handguns don't spontaneously go off due to improper storage unless you store them in an oven. Cars don't get that hot inside.

And unless you carry tracer ammunition, a gunshot to the gas tank isn't going to do anything other than spring a leak.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Oh, you mean that suggestion because you can't actually tell an independent contractor not to exercise a comstitutional right?

Never noticed it, neither did my 357



Trafficat said:


> 1. Carry gun on person. Cannot be found and used by non owner.
> 2. Carry multiple guns. Gun is wrestled from owner, guy who gets it still gets shot. There is a reason police carry backup guns, and anyone else who carries a gun should consider one too.
> 3. Train (this helps you avoid hitting bystanders too).
> 4. One thing is common with practically all gun shots from handguns... SOMEONE pulled the trigger. Handguns don't spontaneously go off due to improper storage unless you store them in an oven. Cars don't get that hot inside.
> ...


I love the antigunner notation that guns randomly discharge, and at such a frequency it's common.

They don't understand anything about guns and guns owner. For example, yes, I'm far safer with my gun. Also, most legal gun owners know how to use our gun, most illegal owners do not.

Just FYI: "accidental discharge" doesn't exist... "Idiot who keeps his finger on the trigger all the time and fired the weapon unexpectedly because he's an idiot" does.

"Accidental discharge" is about as "accidental" as "accidental pregnancy."

When I Uber my gun is holstered on the left side of my chest.

Good luck finding and using it without me noticing.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Maven said:


> Yours is one case that most people would agree with, even those who do not own a gun. However, there are also many non-ideal scenarios that may happen, which can be found on many anti-gun sites, but are possible nonetheless.
> 
> Concealed gun is found & used by non-owner
> Gun is knocked from owner's hands or wrestled away from owner
> ...


Yes, all those scenarios should be taken into account also. But the main point still stands: Uber's opinion is not (I think) relevant. If something bad happens deactivation is the only thing they can do.

To clarify: if, for instance, having the gun taken from you is a concern, then carrying probably isn't a good idea. Uber's stance on the matter isn't relevant to that issue.

Same for all the other scenarios. If they happen, who cares about Uber? And if they don't, who cares about Uber?

The only thing that might matter is if a pax sees the gun and reports it to uber.


----------



## Sub Guy (Sep 22, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Bottom line is that it doesn't matter if it's against terms of service. If it comes to that you are better off being deactivated rather than DEADACTIVED!
> One small point of correction, if stopped by police you do need to tell them you are carrying, might make pax piss the seat a little and whine to Uber.


Requirement to notify varies by state. check you local laws to see if you "must" inform. www.handgunlaw.us


----------



## Karl Marx (May 17, 2016)

Sub Guy said:


> Requirement to notify varies by state. check you local laws to see if you "must" inform. www.handgunlaw.us


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Sub Guy said:


> Requirement to notify varies by state. check you local laws to see if you "must" inform. www.handgunlaw.us


Passengers are commonly stupid, Mostly ignorant.

If they look worried that you have a gun (they are stupid) let them know you're required as a CCW holder to let the police know either way.


----------

